# Suche Bilder / Schriftarten für römische Zahlen



## Radängel (13. November 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich weiß das klingt jetzt etwas komisch, aber ich such momentan für meinen Tätowierer Darstellungen von den Römischen Ziffern. Am idealsten die klassische Darstellung mit je einem Strich unten und oben von den einzelnen Ziffern. 

Warum? Und warum gerade hier ?

Mein nächstes Tatoo wird mein Geburtsjahr in röm. Ziffern auf meinem Rücken werden; und hier gibt es vielleicht ein paar Leute die sich gerade mit Latein herumschlagen bzw mir weiterhelfen können wo ich an gute Beispielbilder herankomme. Ach und solche Kommentare wie "lol" und "machs doch selbst" könnt ihr euch sparen, ich sitz grad auf Nachtschicht und werd morgen selbst auch das Suchen anfangen - vielleicht finden sich bis dahin ja schon ein paar Beiträge hier ein. Danke schonmal im Voraus an alle die sich die Mühe machen und mir etwas weiterhelfen wollen / können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg,
Radängel


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. November 2007)

mmh, ich schlage mich mit latein rum, aber soviel hat das irgendwie nicht mit römischen zahlen zu tun,
schau mal hier (15 sek. mit google, selber machen das nächste mal^^): Römische Ziffern Tabelle
oder hier zum datum-umwandeln


----------



## RubenPlinius (13. November 2007)

vll hilft das ein wenig weiter:
http://www.mathematische-basteleien.de/roemisch.htm
auf die schnelle hab ich aber keine guten bilder gefunden...
am besten unter lateinische/römische ziffern googlen

viel erfolg bei der suche!
salut


----------



## Radängel (13. November 2007)

ja kurz gegoogled hab ich auch, und die selben sachen sind mir auch schon ins auge gefallen - dennoch danke für die links soweit; ich such nur halt so etwas wie einen kompletten Schriftzug mit einer Jahreszahl als Orientierung mit den Abständen etc. wie bei den alten MGM Filmen im Abspann, vielleicht wissen ein paar damit was ich meine ^^ Hab nur keinen Film zur Hand und erst recht keine Tools dafür dass ich sowas rausschneiden / kopieren kann


----------



## Pomela (14. November 2007)

http://www.myfont.de/fonts/foreign-look/roman-greek.html
aber wie es scheint, musst du dir die Balken oben und unten selber hinzeichnen...


----------

